# Canning Feta Cheese Does anyone have a recipe



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

I have made to much feta cheese and would like to can some for down the road does anyone have a recipe for canning it in oil and spices 
Any recipes are welcome thank you 
Stan


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I am not sure if you mean canning in like, water bath canning or pressure canning, never heard of something like that. 
I marinate feta cheese but it will not keep for too long. 
this is my recipe: 
Put 350 grams of feta cheese cubed, 
1 tablespoon of coarse ground black pepper
1 teaspoon of dried oregano
1 teaspo of coriander seeds
In a sterilized jar of 7,5 dl, sprinkle the pepper, oregano and coriander seeds. 
Then add 4 small red peppers, a couple of springs Rosemary and 125 grams of sundried tomatoes ( i use my dehydrated tomatoes) in the jar. Cover this with enough oil to cover the cheese cubes. Close the jar and keep it in the fridge. It will keep for 1-2 months



opalcab said:


> I have made to much feta cheese and would like to can some for down the road does anyone have a recipe for canning it in oil and spices
> Any recipes are welcome thank you
> Stan


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

You shouldn't can any dairy products in oil or anything else. Last summer I took a refresher course on canning to get myself up to speed on the latest recommendations. Someone asked about preserving herbs and oil and the instructor said don't do it, so no on 2 counts. 

I think commercially canned products containing dairy are okay because of the special equipment they use not available to the home canner.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

We brine our feta and it keeps in the fridge for several months. We actually had some 9 month old stuff that was still edible. Need to check the dates on the dairy fridge more often!


----------

